# Optional load calc residential worksheet



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

Any one know of a good link for this? Havent had to do one since trade school.... Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

No one?


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Try mike holts website, he has a free version that works fine


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Holt's is pretty much the standard these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.mikeholt.com/documents/calculations/formulas/ResidentialLoadCalculations.xls


----------



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

You do know ofcourse the optional method is in the NEC. It also gives step by step instructions in annex D, I beleive.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

100% of top floor and anything above first floor that's livable space then 70% for basement

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

